# is there a code for this?



## texasou812 (Mar 2, 2006)

will installing any of these "enhancments" speed up my tivo...i was over at a freinds house and checking out his DVR from his cable company and man, that thing was really fast...the menu pops up instantly...and navigating threw any of it was completely instant...when i got back home and played with my tivo ...i realise how slow it is compared to his...good thing i only paid for a year..heheh...can i do anything to help it...


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Well what tivo do you have, what version of software is on it?


----------



## texasou812 (Mar 2, 2006)

i series 2 with the latest software...will installing "the zipper" make it run faster and smoother? i just couldnt believe how super fast and responsive my freinds was....everything was instant when you selected it or browsed around...is tivo just a slow system in general?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Zipper is for Dtivo and 6.2 software. Zipper doesn't speed anything up. A standalone runs 7.xx and has the same database engine as 6.x. The Tivo may be a bit slow but I'll take it VS an otherwise substandard DVR platform.


----------



## texasou812 (Mar 2, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> Zipper is for Dtivo and 6.2 software. Zipper doesn't speed anything up. A standalone runs 7.xx and has the same database engine as 6.x. The Tivo may be a bit slow but I'll take it VS an otherwise substandard DVR platform.


why..

just wondering...they seem to be the same


----------



## webmaster (May 28, 2006)

chek yor operator, and will be happy


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

texasou812 said:


> why..
> 
> just wondering...they seem to be the same


Ask DTV


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

texasou812 said:


> why..
> 
> just wondering...they seem to be the same


Zipper was designed specifically for the DirecTV DVRs, it could be modified to do standalones with 7.2.2, I suppose.


----------

